# Photoshop Actions



## Missdaisy (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing some actions from MCP Actions.  Has anyone purchased from them?  Any advice to offer on actions?


----------



## IgsEMT (Oct 13, 2010)

Let me know if/when you do


----------



## Missdaisy (Oct 14, 2010)

The site is really nice and very informative, she even has a Facebook page that has a lot of daily tips and articles.  They offer several Free actions which I downloaded last night.  So far I am happy.  www.mcpactions.com


----------



## Missdaisy (Oct 18, 2010)

I ordered some actions, I got Amazing Faces and Urban Cover Model.  The actions with the skin and eyes are awesome!  It definitly sped up my editing time!


----------

